
Welcome to Mastodon. What’s different and why it’s better - riffic
https://medium.com/@Gargron/welcome-to-mastodon-111d9227e56a
======
moomin
And here I thought it would be about these people:
[http://www.mastodonc.com](http://www.mastodonc.com)

------
LambdaComplex
So why would someone want to use this over GNU Social?

~~~
daveid
Higher quality, better UX, less bugs, more features

------
erkose
Nothing new here. Just old, tired OStatus.

